# Sidewalks what do u think?



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

We dont do very much sidewalks so this is kinda throwing me for a loop....

530ft of walks 8ft wide in front of a strip mall
475ft of walks 4ft wide on sides and back of strip mall
490ft of city walks 5ft wide

Will be done with toro 3650

Just trying to get an idea of a general price for snow removal on walks and approx how many bags ballpark Calcium


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I would have to say that you will use 3 bags of salt per app for all those walks at the most. Remember that if it is a busy walk the foot traffic is going to spread it around alot. People will carry it around on the bottom of their feet and help you out spreading it. You will not have to put it on very thick either, when I do the court houses in my area I just put the salt in a bucket and spread it like chicken feed by hand, the spreader wastes to much salt.


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Anybody have any ideas on these walkways??


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Can't really help you on what your hourly production is, however I bet there are application rates to be found on your bagged product.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I am looking a similar situation. Ending up with more work that I was planning for, but its all good.

That is part of what I am trying to figure...


----------



## rforsha (Oct 11, 2009)

We do three strip malls sidewalks only. One center we do is much larger than your area. Its over 16,000 square feet of sidewalks. Yours is about 9000 sf. 
The problems we encounter are getting the snow off before the plow guys are done. So Timing and working together are important. We have tried a snow blower and hand shoveling. The best solution we have is that we keep a quad in a maintenance room. We can get the snow off the sidewalks quicker and plow the edge of the curb out so the guys can move our snow away.
We attempted a salter mounted on the quad to salt with. We have problems with it overspreading and the weight on the back of the quad. So we plow off and then hand salt with push spreaders. We use the quad to haul the bagged goods around. We also do the rear doors and around the dumpster areas where the plows have access problems.
We use about 300 lb per snow depending on conditions.
So the more mechanical you can operate with, the shorter the time to complete. It takes us about 2 to 3 hours to complete on a 3" snowfall
Column's and garbage cans tend to get in the way. ##s hole people parking on the sidewalks is always a challenge curb or not !! .
Using a vacant space or maintenance room to store product helps.


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

axl;846391 said:


> We dont do very much sidewalks so this is kinda throwing me for a loop....
> 
> 530ft of walks 8ft wide in front of a strip mall
> 475ft of walks 4ft wide on sides and back of strip mall
> ...


Does anyone use a sweeper to clean up the snow?Iuse a sweeper to do 90% of my side walks


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone use a sweeper for sidwalks?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, we use a sweepers at our banks, sweepers do a great job on snow, but it all pushes foward so you treat the sweeper a lot like a plow on sidewalks, you angle the broom and windrow, but if it is just packed snow, it goes like a damn


----------



## rforsha (Oct 11, 2009)

The city where we do the most plowing bought two units to sweep the sidewalks.

Some grant for several years to purchase and operate. They did the business district for about 8 blocks. If the business had someone to maintain the sidewalks they would lift the broom and only do the sidewalks that were not maintained by the businesses.
The units were three wheeled uncovered and I think would be a cold mother to operate. In light snow they would cruise by, but packed snow, heavy snow and ice they would sit and spin and it really slowed them down They did not salt but it cleared the sidewalks quite well.

The money must have dried up, last year we did not see them all winter.


----------

